# Premier Detailing: V12 E-Type disaster.



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

This car was done a few month back. The customer had some paint work done and wanted the car polished. He had mentioned something about a detailer who does his cars very cheaply every few months. I was also told it was never machine polished. So I went and collected the car from the body shop. What I discovered at a traffic light was horrfying :doublesho:
First inspection phots



























































































Under Halogens



















Every panel looked the same. It was the worst hologramming I have ever seen. I would assume a glaze applied by a wool pad was the culprit. I just don't see another way to inflict that much marring. So I measured the paint, which was pointless with my highline. It pretty much told me the obvious. The car has seen some serious paint work over its time.



















I decided to test the worst area first which was the drivers side boot. It was so badly hazed that you could see it without any direct lighting. I decided to go as mild as possible. I started with PO85RD on a Megs Polishing pad.

Before










After










I was very happy with the results, and double checked the finish with an IPA wipedown. Results



















I then applied RaceGlaze 42 by hand, let it cure and removed. Final shots/sun shots.
































































Finally the sun came out




























Thank You,

Sean Tompkins


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing turn around.

The contours around the door handles looked very difficult, did you have to take the handles off?


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

pdv40 said:


> Wow, what an amazing turn around.
> 
> The contours around the door handles looked very difficult, did you have to take the handles off?


 No, I taped them and used 3" pads where I could. Hand polished the really tight spots.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Aaah, A jaguar coupe in BRG... perfection!

Great turnaround, what a mess of a car... I hope the owner takes it to the other guy and points out a few things...

Great job!

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic turn around, how long did the wheels take?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

That looks lovely.

Robbie


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Great turn around awesome car!!
I bet now he wont be needing the other detailier again! LOL


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

do you knoiw what number it was, if not could you find out?

Of the last 50 e types made, only one was in green and all 49 were black


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Superd turn around, I hope the owner was impressed, and wont be taxing it back to the cheap detailer agian!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

That was in bit of a state.

Great job turning that around, looks gorgeous. Top job:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent work mate, someone owes you a major portion of thanks :thumb:


----------



## Crimson (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow a lot of marring going on there before you got the car :doublesho
great work :thumb:

whoever the previous "detailer" was is a detailer by name only and not by reputation - that paintwork was horrendous!!!

Is it true that the paintwork on some classic cars actually contains lead instead of a clearcoat?


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like a completely different car, what a great job.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a huge improvement and a lovely looking finish :thumb:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> do you knoiw what number it was, if not could you find out?
> 
> Of the last 50 e types made, only one was in green and all 49 were black


Thanks everyone. I can try and find out for you, I know this car is in the hands of the original owner. This car is a 1974 production though, so I would think its not one of the last made.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - just lovely! So good to see its paintwork revived to perfection :thumb:


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

stunning car and great work.

craig


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The E-type is just pure sex :argie:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW! That looks stunning!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Much prefer a FHC but that is stunning - won't say "No"


----------



## MarkJ (May 13, 2009)

Very nice work there matey


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats probably the first car i've seen and i actually had a physical tingling down my spine. 

Absolutely epic :thumb:

Nice work


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Amazing car, great job!


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Crimson said:


> Is it true that the paintwork on some classic cars actually contains lead instead of a clearcoat?


 A few ways to answer this honestly. In the 1960's and 1970's clearcoat was available and used on many vehicles. The rest were single stage finish. The lead is actually in both finishes in the color coat. Orange, red, and yellow tones have the highest content. Green is one of the lowest. The lead used in auto paint is actually rather UV resistant. Not too sure about the new waterbased paints though. They are still not in use in my area of the United States.

-Sean


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Top job, looks fantatsic, has the owner sacked his 'monthly quick detailer'? lol


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

K2 MNG said:


> Top job, looks fantatsic, has the owner sacked his 'monthly quick detailer'? lol


 Surprisingly no:doublesho


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

That photo and the job you have done is awesome. I sat here and just said 'WOW' upon seeing that.

Top job mate. :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ben_W said:


> That photo and the job you have done is awesome. I sat here and just said 'WOW' upon seeing that.
> 
> Top job mate. :thumb:


Thats the photo that made me go

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> That photo and the job you have done is awesome. I sat here and just said 'WOW' upon seeing that.
> 
> Top job mate. :thumb:





Showshine said:


> Thats the photo that made me go
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm


 Thank you very much:thumb:


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

great work on an amazing ride.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Well done hope he shows it off to his mates 
You should get more work


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome turn around :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

PremierDetail said:


> Surprisingly no:doublesho


In that case Sean, go and hit him over the head with a microfibre until he does.

Great job on the Jag.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Reds said:


> In that case Sean, go and hit him over the head with a microfibre until he does.
> 
> Great job on the Jag.


 I would love to comment on this. :tumbleweed:


----------



## GT Guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Absolutely superb:thumb::thumb::thumb:
Thank you for sharing this with us!!!


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

Fantastic job m8 :thumb: & a stunning car BUT those bumper overriders? are absolutely cack  ,I understand that they are a requirement over there is that correct?.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

surgemaster said:


> Fantastic job m8 :thumb: & a stunning car BUT those bumper overriders? are absolutely cack  ,I understand that they are a requirement over there is that correct?.


 Yes they are and they ruin the look of many classic cars. Mainly on older 911s they are really out of place on them.


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Awesome :argie:


----------



## toledo (May 11, 2010)

You pay peanuts ...... etc


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

toledo said:


> You pay peanuts ...... etc


 What?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Did the previos Detailer use a brick to clean that car. I love the old e type jags. Excellent work lad


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm a little late to this topic, but thank God you were able to save that car from it's swirly state. Well done, indeed.


----------



## g.simmons (Mar 13, 2010)

Inspirational!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning.... such a beautiful classic


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Great job , on my all time favorite car


----------

